# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم أورنج (Orange)  شرح طريقة تعبئة موديم ميديتيل عبر الانترنت

## Fannan1

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شرح كيفية شحن رصيد موديم ميديتيل عبر الانترنت و عن طريق بطاقة التعبئة اولا يجب ان يكون الموديم متصلا بالكمبيوتر حتى يتم قرائة رقم الموديم اليا ثم بعد ذالك نضغط على الرابط التالي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         واذا كانت ارقام التعبئة صحيحة ستظهر رسالة تخبرك بانه تمت التعبئة بنجاح   واذا اخطأت في الارقام سيتم منحك ثلاث  او اربع محاولات اخرى واذا اخطأت فيها كلها سيتم ايقاف حسابك في التعبئة حتى تقوم بزيارة اقرب وكالة   تابعة للخدمة او الاتصال بمصلحة الزبناء  حتى يتم استرجاع خدمة التعبئة  انتهى الشرح.   واخيرا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.

----------


## mohamed73

اتبارك الله عاى خويا حميد

----------


## محمد السيد

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكررا لك ياوب++

----------


## amire1965

بارك الله فيك

----------


## samprocis

thankssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## lionel123

la a3rife ma howa rabite

----------


## abatourab

jammmmiiiil akhi barak allah lak

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا خويا حميد فى انتضار طريقة تعبيئة الوفى  مجانا ههههه

----------


## said1000

merci

----------


## machit

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii bien

----------


## aderhouc

merci

----------


## bigsatt

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## ighdriss

merci

----------


## meknase

جميل اخي واصل

----------

